# How do you keep your phone dry



## Copo (25 May 2014)

Three hours cycling in the rain yesterday seems to have brought on the downfall of my iphone. It's currently sleeping in a bed of rice for a couple of days to see if it can be brought back from beyond the grave. 

I had it in the back pocket of my "waterproof" jacket. Turns out, that bit wasn't waterproof. 

So, other than not going out in the rain  How do you keep your phone dry? Special case? Sandwich bag? Or something else? 

I could do without knackering a several hundred quid phone whenever the UK weather does what it does best.


----------



## coffeejo (25 May 2014)

I've got a small dry bag for my phone and wallet which goes in the saddlebag or rackpack, depending on which bike I'm riding.


----------



## welsh dragon (25 May 2014)

I would have thought any small plastic bag with a zip lock type fastening like they use on freezer bags would do. It doesn't have to be anything fancy or expensive to do the job.


----------



## the_mikey (25 May 2014)

I keep mine in a zip loc bag in my jersey pocket, works for me!


----------



## moo (25 May 2014)

Not the cheapest option, but this works for me:
http://www.topeak.com/products/bags/smartphone_drybag_5_bk

They make an iphone specific model too.

It has a belt clip for when off the bike. You don't have to keep it on the bars if you're against clutter.


----------



## martinireland (25 May 2014)

I have a phone/mp3 player from ebay was 3 euros I think. has the locking seam closure .... what is it called ? would be great if it had the headphone connection but this one does not. I had my phone in a sandwich bag a few weeks ago but the water got in but just a small amount luckily.


----------



## wisdom (25 May 2014)

Freezer bag for me.If its really bad weather it gets clingfilmed as well


----------



## slowmotion (25 May 2014)

These. The ones with the double seal are best.


----------



## Booyaa (25 May 2014)

I usually leave it in the house if it is wet. A double ziplock type freezer bag would be best bet.


----------



## jefmcg (25 May 2014)

moo said:


> Not the cheapest option, but this works for me:
> http://www.topeak.com/products/bags/smartphone_drybag_5_bk
> 
> They make an iphone specific model too.
> ...


+1


----------



## Ian_w (25 May 2014)

I keep mine in a couple of sandwich bags.


----------



## JasonHolder (25 May 2014)

I don't. It gets wet. Will use sandwich bag though. Super lightweight


----------



## smokeysmoo (25 May 2014)

Used to use a ziploc bag thingy I got on a bike ride once but my current phone doesn't fit so I just use a carrier bag, works a treat IME.


----------



## Snapper88 (25 May 2014)

I take an old Nokia c10 in my jersey pocket for emergency use only (cost £10) if its raining while I'm at work I put my Galaxy S4 in my lunch box then cover bag with waterproof overbag


----------



## IncoherentJeff (25 May 2014)

I'm in the freezer bag camp for just a phone.
However if I've got a backpack (laptop etc) I use a Respro Hump Hi-Viz backpack cover, initially bought it for wet weather/fog on the motorbike but I actually use it more for cycling.


----------



## Steady (25 May 2014)

The clear plastic bags that magazines typically come in? Make fantastic pouches.

I use to cut and melt the ends together for the "perfect" fit, but it's really not necessary, but it helped the screen be usable. 

They make perfect water proof cases for walking/cycling.


----------



## L14M (25 May 2014)

Insert it up your anus.. after all its only a iphone and it'll be dry-ish too!


----------



## davdandy (25 May 2014)

Zip locks or freezer bags for me too.Also keep you pounds notes in it as well.


----------



## John the Monkey (25 May 2014)

A Topeak top tube bag (the one with a rain cover). 

Handy for keys, a couple of zip ties and some Percy Pigs too.


----------



## djb1971 (25 May 2014)

I use a lezyne caddy sack, available from Merlin.


----------



## roadrash (25 May 2014)

cling film


----------



## HLaB (25 May 2014)

I got a free neoprene cover from a magazine, it seems to work fine, prior to having that I just used whatever small polythene bag there was in the house, preferably a zip lock one. On really wet rides its got the protection of a jacket or gilet over the top and that seems to help too.


----------



## judder (25 May 2014)

. .One of these from Decathlon. .
http://www.decathlon.co.uk/portable-watertight-pouch-id_5581638.html


----------



## stuee147 (25 May 2014)

i have a bag for mine it was an ebay find only a couple of quid but its 100% waterproof ( and iv tested it in the bath lol) and you can use the touch screen threw the bag not sure how it works but it dose. then iv also got a solid case that will take my phone keys and wallet and again its been bath tested and is 100% waterproof

just do a search on ebay there's thousands of options but the good old ziplock bag is as good as any 

stuee


----------



## Diddon (25 May 2014)

I have a quadlock with cover for my phone


----------



## ianrauk (25 May 2014)

small sandwich bag.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (25 May 2014)

Sea to Summit dry bag for me.


----------



## Luba (26 May 2014)

I don't take mine with me - seems to be a good trade off with not having to worry about looking after a £500 phone and avoiding idiots that feel the need to phone me for no reason.


----------



## BAtoo (26 May 2014)

I've an Overboard Dry bag which I wear on it's on its neck strap tucked under my top, hold my iPhone, emergency £10 and a bank card.
Cost a tenner & I use it when I sail too (which is really what I bought it for).


----------



## rb58 (26 May 2014)

Dry bag for me too. XXS small version from Cotswold Outdoor. Not the cheapest option but holds phone, cash, tissues and spare glasses. Hasn't let me down yet.


----------



## Doyleyburger (26 May 2014)

My mate wraps his in cling film, and the touch screen still works. 
The June issue of cycling magazine has a free waterproof phone bag that comes with it, go check it out. Great read also


----------



## matth411 (26 May 2014)

Waterproof phone. The most expensive option haha.


----------



## byegad (26 May 2014)

I use a zip-tie food bag. Cheap lasts for a lot of rides before it needs replacing, what's not to like?


----------



## Copo (26 May 2014)

Thanks for the replies all. Still no life in the phone, so it has been an expensive lesson. 



matth411 said:


> Waterproof phone. The most expensive option haha.



As my phone does appear to be completely knackered, I'm looking for a replacement. As daft as it sounds this is a real consideration. The Sony Xperia Z2 is waterproof and has a great spec. 



Doyleyburger said:


> The June issue of cycling magazine has a free waterproof phone bag that comes with it, go check it out. Great read also



Cheers. Will definitely check that out.


----------



## Sassy14 (26 May 2014)

I put mine in a waist strap bag today kept it at the front under my jacket. I admit I was a bit worried that I'd soaked it as every other part of me was wet. Luckily it wasn't and won't be doing that again. Zip lock bags on order from Tesco. I also need a light weight rain jacket that works!


----------



## cyberknight (26 May 2014)

I find panniers do a cracking job of keeping my phone dry


----------



## Gravity Aided (26 May 2014)

In rain jackets, look for something made of Gore-tex. Gore -tex is the best rain gear I've used, but has to be kept scrupulously clean to work at its best. For the phone, I use some heavy gauge plastic ziploc snacks bag, as I have a flip phone, still.


----------



## doog (27 May 2014)

sandwich bag with the top rolled over...I use rubble sacks with the top rolled over in my panniers when touring and the same concept applies.


----------



## jefmcg (28 May 2014)

matth411 said:


> Waterproof phone. The most expensive option haha.


I had an IP7 mobile phone. It was not expensive (£240 in 2012) and paid for itself I dropped it in water more once. Someone manufactured a handlebar mount for it, so it sat on my handlebar like a GPS unit, as it was quite small. It had fairly fiddly covers for the headphone and USB/power sockets, and they would eventually break off. It's not waterproof without the covers. I sourced a company in Poland and replaced them several times over the life of the phone.

When it was time for a new phone, there was no equivalent model with a handlebar mount, so I just bought a (lovely and cheap) Moto G, and a topeak handlebar dry bag as described upthread.


----------



## phil_hg_uk (28 May 2014)

I bought a box of 1000 grip seal bags about 8 or 9 years ago from a packaging company for about £10 when I was selling on ebay, when one gets scruffy or ripped I just get another one out of the box


----------



## snorri (28 May 2014)

roadrash said:


> cling film


Also good for keeping your tv or other remote controls dry during particularly boozy parties.


----------



## Hacienda71 (28 May 2014)

I have a Sony Experia Z. 

Before that I put the phone in a sandwich bag and wrapped an elastic band around it.


----------



## Archie_tect (28 May 2014)

snorri said:


> Also good for keeping your tv or other remote controls dry during particularly boozy parties.


... do you hide them in the toilet cistern?


----------



## matth411 (28 May 2014)

I have now got the Galaxy S5 that has been dropped in a pint of water and still works so it is definitely waterproof. Before this I had the S3 and always used sandwich bags or something similar. I was told by a family member to put tape over the "vulnerable" parts, mainly headphone and charger holes.


----------



## John the Monkey (28 May 2014)

Copo said:


> Thanks for the replies all. Still no life in the phone, so it has been an expensive lesson.


A simpler device, admittedly, but when my son's iPod touch went through the washing machine, it was about a fortnight of drying time before it came back to life.


----------



## jonny jeez (28 May 2014)

Plus one for zip lock.

Also, your phone needs to be in an airtight container, fully immersed in rice for it to dry


----------



## Berties (28 May 2014)

Aquapac.. Use it all year , phone, card and money , wear it around my neck under my compression layer, just bought a new one £12 on flea bay


----------



## Shut Up Legs (28 May 2014)

When I'm carrying a phone in a jersey pocket (and not a saddlebag), I use a plastic shopping bag. I first ensure the bag has no holes in it, then I insert the phone and fold the bag as many times as it will fold. It's very difficult for water to get to the phone when it's wrapped like this. I can then put the package in a jersey pocket.


----------



## 4F (28 May 2014)

Sandwich bag works for me


----------



## winjim (28 May 2014)

http://www.innertubeshop.com/collec...be-phone-camera-case-with-purse-standard-size


----------

